# JBuilder5 und SDK 1.4?



## wolfi (27. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe JBUILDER5 mit JDK1.3 . Dies ist wohl nicht mehr die aktuelle Javaversion.

Habe versucht  das SDK 1.4.1 einzubinden. Leider gelingt es mir nicht .
Ist das überhaupt möglich , wenn ja , wie ??


Wolfi


----------



## thE_29 (27. Apr 2005)

Pff, der Jbuilder 5 ist schon extrem alt!

Ich habe den 2k5, aber vielleicht heißt es bei dir ja gleich!

Du musst auf den Reiter: Tools->Configure->JDK

Dort sagst du NEW, dann gibst du dort Pfad, etc an!

Damit hast du die JDK mal eingerichtet, um sie zu verwenden gehst du auf die ProjektEigenschaften und musst bei der Auswahl PATH, die JDK umsetzen!


----------



## Pulvertoastman (27. Apr 2005)

Das sollte prinzipiell möglich sein. Du musst unterscheiden zwischen dem JDK, mit dem JBuilder läuft und dem JDK, dass du in den Projekten verwendest.

Leider habe ich die 5-er Version nicht mehr, aber auch hier sollte es so etwas geben, wie Preferences->Configure JDKs


----------

